# funny news story



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Did anyone else hear this story about a guy that shot a duck took it put it in the freezer. 2 days later wife opens freezer and duck jumps out alive. so they take it to the vet it almost dies on the table . why not just shot it again or better yet be smart enough to dress before putting in the freezer


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

idiot..

hummmmm serves him right..... i wonder what the bill would of been on that ..


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. It's hard to believe though. Why would someone put it in the freezer without dressing it?


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

i thought the same thing when my co-worker told me the story. I didn't see the story for myself. just to be clear lol


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

He may of put it in there undressed because he was going to mount it????? Or he did not have any clothes that fit it???


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

This is one I may have read on this site, but if not I heard it from somewhere. Now I'm not sure if it's true or not, but if fits this thread. Here's the story...

A first year hunter shot his first and didn't know how to gut it. So the guy drove his truck back in the field and loaded the deer into the bed. He went to the check in station to check the deer in and the check-in officer refused to check the deer in. The hunter didn't understand and asked if it was because the deer wasn't field dressed. The check-in officer told him that the deer wasn't dead. Here the deer was paralyzed and the guy didn't even know it.

Like I said, don't know if it's true. I know all the deer I've paralyed could always move atleast their front legs. But I guess it could happen.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Haha. I was thinking maby a first time hunter also. If that was me I'd be scared out of my pants. If it flew out at me when I open the frige door.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

The report said that the duck was shot multiple times???
It showed an x-ray with what looked like 3 or 4 shotgun pellets in the duck.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

There wouldn't have been a news story if it was me cause if i put it in there un dressed lol, and the wife told me it was still alive a quick snap of the neck and field dressing. And the news would have been great duck dinner at local residents house.


----------

